# Your plans



## Seb_K

Hey,

My plans in Tagalog would be "plans ako" ... Is that right or wrong?

But how do I say "your plans" in Tagalog?

;]


----------



## moonshine

My plan(s) would be "(mga) plano ko" or "(mga) balak ko"
Your plan(s) would be "(mga) plano mo" or "(mga) balak mo"

E.g. Ano ba ang plano mo para sa Semana Santa?
What is your plan for the Holy Week?

Balak kong umuwi sa probinsiya.
I plan to go home to the province.


----------



## mylasalle

Yes, I would agree with Moonshine.

The possessive *My *in English would have the equivalent *Ko* in Tagalog.
The possessive *Your *in English would likewise be equivalent to *Mo. * 
The main difference is that the possessive in Tagalog comes after the object it modifies - unlike that of English which comes before.

There is, however, a version more literary that is similar to English in the positioning (they come before the object).
My = Aking
Your = Iyong

My plans = Aking plano
Your plans = Iyong plano

Moonshine's version is definitely more common.


----------

